# Thermostat issues



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

I have a loose connection on my thermostat which causes my gauge to go crazy whenever I accelerate, usually at higher rpm's...

So, I'm wondering if this is a common problem with 98 GXE's or if it appears to just be an isolated incident. This is the 2nd time it has happened in four months.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is it the actual thermostat connection or the one in the guage... if its on the thermostat sender, cant you just tighten the connection with some pliers? you know, give it a little squeeze?


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

*I'VE GOT THAT PROBLEM*

My 2000 altima also has that problem. My friend has a 97 or 96 altima and his does the same thing while accelerating. I didnt know it was an actual problem because I only notice it under low temperatures. I live in southern cali its always hot so I never saw it before last week. Is it an actuall problem or is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine is doing it lately too, i actually took my own advice and tightened the terminal, fixed the problem.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry to be the amatuer of the bunch but how could I tighten the terminal on mine too? Where's the terminal what is it etc. Is it too much work for a beginner? Would it be expensive to fix?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can get a scribe or something long and sharp and bend the tab inside the female end of the connector. OR depending on how accessible yours is, you can get some needle nose pliers and crimp the ends a tiny bit. if you have a haynes, it will show you where it is at, if you dont, i strongly suggest you go out and buy yourself one. its a haynes repair manual.


----------

